# Interregnum Group RP 18+



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 7, 2019)

*Interregnum Group Roleplay *



I would like to invite you and a friend to our little group rp, set in renaissance Europe when armours were slowly being left behind and replaced with fire arms.

This rp however will not take a place on the battlefield but inside a fictional nation of Tercia and it's internal issues.

There is no strong plot here as I encourage players to build their own stories with others however variety of events will happen, starting on bad weather and lack of beer in local tavern through reformation wars and syndicate activities all way up to 'interregnum' itself (as well as events for individual active players) You will be able to choose one or all of rivali noble families (each with different backstory and description) if you will choose to play with multiple number of characters.

There is a section for non-clique characters as well for those that prefer neutrality over various traits spreading over families.

We believe in full flexibility so joining any family will not restrict you from forming a relationship with characters from other families.

This is not a combat RP but those who wish close encounters will be assigned with a role.


Requirements:
1) Be polite
2) Please do not fall to Mary Sueing.

Sex is optional... and possibly advised to keep good relations with other families.

_"Another day... another night. Another spy listened to the talk from the shadows in the tavern. Not far away someone set a fire to Valois vine yard, burying their profits for next year six feet under. Another fight between Hohenzollerns and Farnjalls... who would expect that during a day, everyone can live in peace, share their stories and build relationships. With their families and outside... even when inquisitors and backstabbers lurk around the corner."

I will see you soon as well... mutt.

_​


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 7, 2019)

Join this RP! Filled with great people and an awsome GM!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Aug 9, 2019)

May I join?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 9, 2019)

Jacopo3000 said:


> May I join?


But of course, I will send you an invite


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2019)

Inquisitors are taking lives... will you let people die like that?

(Bump)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Lithio (Aug 12, 2019)

I'd like to join.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 12, 2019)

Lithio said:


> I'd like to join.


But of course! I will dm you an invitation right after work


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2019)

*sneeze*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 15, 2019)

*goosesteps around*


----------



## Anubi (Aug 15, 2019)

I'd be interested in joining. Is this a discord RP?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 15, 2019)

Anubi said:


> I'd be interested in joining. Is this a discord RP?


Yes it is, a separate discord servers with different channels with full descriptions


----------



## Anubi (Aug 15, 2019)

I prefer discord so that works well for me, I'd like to join.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 19, 2019)

Bump (soon the Inquisition will be, to call it nicely... gone and we will be back to rivalry and trying to prove ourselves to others)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 26, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 27, 2019)

*yawns*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 4, 2019)

Bump


----------

